# Man . . . was that fast!



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Ordered my Sig P226 MK25 on Wed and got it Friday! The price was right and I couldn't resist. And even with Thanksgiving being on Thursday. Also got in, which was ordered from another dealer the same day, my Hogue Extreme aluminum's for it. This pistol came in factory fresh (in plastic) with everything that it said. I will say that this pistol feels great in the hand. Nicely balanced and at a very, very good price. I already have a p226 TACOPS and M11 A1 (also a 1911 TACOPS) and this is going to be a great addition. Here are some pics I've taken, oil and all (ha) . . .




























and with the also brand new Hogue Extreme aluminum's . . .



















with the rest of my SIG's . . . *226 TACOPS* 9mm, *MK25*, *M11 A1 * . . .










and the *1911 TACOPS* . . .


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

While I am not a fan of Sigs, I must admit that is one fine looking pistol. The grip looks like it is very well shaped and must feel great in the hand. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks SB. It really is comfortable in your hand with the stock grips and even more with the Hogue Extreme aluminum's on. Both the MK25 and the M11-A1 feel great and hopefully they'll shoot even greater.


----------



## motorcityhitman (Jan 17, 2013)

Really nice pistol...congrats !


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful pistol! Good luck with it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't get a certificate of authenticity when I bought my SIG P226 Tac-Ops. :smt102


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I didn't get a certificate with any of my Sigs...

I'm just happy none came in a cardboard box like they were doing for a while, lol.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks all. The Hogue Extremes do feel great (the stock grips too) and are a little thinner which I wanted. To my knowledge (albeit limited), the certificate only comes with the MK25. Maybe they use to come with other models also.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice Sig addition. I have the P239 and P226. Both in 9mm. Seeking a P220 .45ACP now.


----------

